# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  سیستم نظرسنجی برای سایت

## JikSearch

سلام
خواستم این بخش خالی نباشه با اینکه برنامه کاملاً تست نشده، آپلودش می کنم شما هم به بزرگی خودتان اگر کم و کاستی دیدید ببخشید.
البته یاد آوری می کنم که استفاده غیر تجاری از این برنامه با ذکر عبارت "سیستم نظر سنجی گروه نرم افزاری ارشیا" و ایمیل info@arshiateam.com بلامانع است.

این برنامه برای دریافت نظرات کاربران بصورت چند گزینه ای و با دیتا بیس اکسس کار می کند.
username: admin
password: 123

----------


## alimaker

از پروژه خوب و مفیدی که ارائه دادین خیلی متشکرم.من شخصا از نحوه کدنویسی و در عین حال سهولت آن خیلی لذت بردم.

----------


## vahdani_d

:تشویق:  با تشکر از شما من دنبال این فرم نظر سنجی بودم و خیلی خوشحالم از اینکه در اولین روز عضویتم در این سایت  اونو پیدا کردم

----------


## JikSearch

سلام
جناب alimaker مطمئن هستم سهولت فهم این برنامه به دلیل آشنایی کامل شما با asp.net می باشد. خوشحالم که قابل استفاده بود.

جناب vahdani_d خوش آمدید.
امیدوارم شما هم به جمع پروژه های اوپن سورس بپیوندید.

----------


## maxsoft

ممنونم خیلی کمکم کرد

----------


## larneg

اين هم چند سيستم قشنگ و حرفه اي براس شما عزيزان

فقط اينو متذكر بشم كه:
بعضي از اين پروژه ها نياز به ساخت ديتابيس دارند
آموزش طريقه استفاده اونها هم تو فايل Read me اونها هست
بعضي هاشون در بعضي مواقع رو لوكال شايد قاط بزنند

----------


## larneg

اين هم قسمت دومش 

تقديم به دوستان گلم تو اين انجمن گلستان  :قلب:

----------


## Zaki & Yashar

ممنونم کارم راه افتاد

----------


## mary-tab

خیلی ممنون از کمکتون

----------


## ftrance

> سلام
> خواستم این بخش خالی نباشه با اینکه برنامه کاملاً تست نشده، آپلودش می کنم شما هم به بزرگی خودتان اگر کم و کاستی دیدید ببخشید.
> البته یاد آوری می کنم که استفاده غیر تجاری از این برنامه با ذکر عبارت "سیستم نظر سنجی گروه نرم افزاری ارشیا" و ایمیل info@arshiateam.com بلامانع است.
> 
> این برنامه برای دریافت نظرات کاربران بصورت چند گزینه ای و با دیتا بیس اکسس کار می کند.
> username: admin
> password: 123


با سلام
دوست عزيز اول ممنون ازت بعد اينكه سوالي داشتم من اين رو به صورت فايل زيپ در سايت
آپلود كردم و توي هاست خروجي گرفتم ازش ولي چطوري نصب ميشه؟؟؟!!!

----------

